# Simple curry recipe for two please



## Tezzz (Apr 29, 2009)

Can someone tell me an *easy* veggie curry recipe that serves only two please? The ones on google have lots of spices in them and serve 4 or 6.

I only have a jar of medium curry powder so if there's a recipe that only needs that I'd be grateful.

Oh yes, I nearly forgot - is brown or white rice better for us?


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 29, 2009)

Basmati rice - preferably brown but no help re veggie curry - I just use whatever I have and add the curry powder to taste.  Sometimes it is a wonderful success but other occasions - ooooppps!


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 29, 2009)

defo brown basmati rice. again sorry but i find curry has to be made in an experimental way so it is not an exact science for me either


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 30, 2009)

Vanessa said:


> Basmati rice - preferably brown but no help re veggie curry - I just use whatever I have and add the curry powder to taste.  Sometimes it is a wonderful success but other occasions - ooooppps!



OK Vansessa, I guess I have to cook the spices in oil first and after that do you throw everything else in? What about water and how long does it need to bubble away for?


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 30, 2009)

General process for my curries goes something like this

a) use non stick pan and stick extractor fan on
b) heat bit of one cal spray oil in pan
c) add spices: warmed through for a few minutes
d) add chopped onion and cook until softened (+/- extra garlic)
e) chuck in other vegetables and stir round
f) add some liquid (try about half pint water) or tin of tomatoes plus some lime or lemon juice as I like the tang it gives
g) allow to cook until veggies as you like them - add more boiling water as necessary but a little at a time.  I prefer my veg !al dente" on the whole or, if I've made a large pot, the first meal will be al dente and, post freezing, the second a little more cooked
h) taste - serve with a little low fat yoghurt/raita if a bit overpowering or tell husband that it is supposed to be a mild curry


If I'm adding meat, lentils or pulses then I'd do that between stages d) and e).

Hope this works!


----------

